# New Hetzner Cloud, pretty awesome



## Lee (Jan 23, 2018)

The new Hetzner cloud is here. 

https://www.hetzner.de/cloud

Today, Hetzner Online officially released five different cloud packages to the worldwide market. All five of the Hetzner Cloud models come equipped with NVMe SSDs and Intel Skylake Xeon CPUs, so you'll profit from Hetzner Cloud's high level of performance. You may also choose between local storage and network storage (NVMe SSD RAID or Ceph).

Billing for the Hetzner Cloud is flexible and transparent. There is no minimum contract period. Each Hetzner Cloud model is capped at a maximum monthly price, but if you only use your Hetzner Cloud a little, you can pay by the hour. Hetzner Online will automatically charge you the smaller of these two options.

Hetzner Cloud's flexible payment options make it the ideal solution for a wide range of IT projects, and the various package sizes provide the suitable amount of resources, regardless of what you need.

The entry-level model, the CX11, costs a mere €2.49 a month and includes 1 CPU, 2 GB RAM, 20 GB SSD and 20 TB of traffic. If you need more traffic, it is just €1.00 for each additional TB.

Using Cloud Console, the customer administration interface, you can create new server instances and deploy them almost instantly, often in under ten seconds. Cloud Console also includes a feature with which you can easily add team members and assign roles, making Cloud Console ideal for administering your larger team projects. With Cloud Console, you may also use additional low-cost features such as backups, snapshots, and floating IPs with just a few clicks.

Cloud Console also incorporates a real-time, graphical monitoring tool so you can check the performance of the CPU, disks, and network on which your Hetzner Cloud is based. Further features make it easy for you to automate your Cloud infrastructure administration, and Cloud Console includes a REST-API and a CLI tool for developers. Hetzner Cloud’s thorough documentation, together with programming examples, make getting started easy.

All Hetzner Cloud instances are hosted in Hetzner Online's own data centers in Germany. The data centers operate in accordance with ISO 27001 guidelines while also adhering to strict German data protection regulations.

An overview of the complete Hetzner Cloud line-up is available at
https://cloud.hetzner.com.

All prices are excl. VAT.


----------



## Nick (Jan 24, 2018)

Been seeing quite a bit of news and only positive feedback today.

It's crazy to think how high performance VPS are going at such a cheap rate of €1/GB RAM and hourly billing is so great for developers. Certainly making it an even harder market for small businesses.


----------



## Lee (Jan 24, 2018)

If it were not for the few static sites I have split over several providers due to the lack of space offered on NVME drives I would not be so interested but it means I can put everything in the one place for less money. Money is not the issue though, just more organised and simpler to manage in one place.


----------



## Nick (Jan 24, 2018)

Lee said:


> If it were not for the few static sites I have split over several providers due to the lack of space offered on NVME drives I would not be so interested but it means I can put everything in the one place for less money. Money is not the issue though, just more organised and simpler to manage in one place.


I've just picked up a couple of Hetzner's new clouds so I can have a play around with their new API. Service seems great so far. May give it a month or two before I move anything that's in production over.


----------



## deanhills (Sep 28, 2018)

I've heard excellent reports of Hetzner's clouds. Only problem for some is that Hetzner requires ID copies in order to obtain the cloud. We're not used to being asked to produce ID copies.


----------

